# Koi mit "schwarzen Punkten"



## der_odo (17. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

gestern abend bin ich nach 4 Tagen wieder nach Hause gekommen und habe festgestellt, dass 3 meiner Koi schwarze "Stellen" auf dem Rücken tragen. Diese befinden sich auf der Schleimhaut. Es sind keine Shimis.
Ein Koi hatte schon am Sonntag eine schwarze Stelle, nun sind es 3 Koi mit 1-3 Stellen.

So wie ich das gestern abend erkennen konnte (Fotos waren nicht zu gebrauchen), sehen die schwarzen Stellen wie 3 dimensionale Gebilde aus mit ca 2-3mm Durchmesser. Für Karpfenläuse sind die Kugeln zu dunkel/schwarz, für Ankerwürmer zu rundlich.

Ich habe am Wochenende Algen rausgekeschert und habe dabei versehentlich Krötenlaich mit herausgezogen (und anschließend wieder in den Teich gelegt).
Können sich unter Umständen einzelne Kröteneier, die ich aufgewirbelt habe, auf der Schleimhaut der Kois festsetzen oder hat jemand andere Vorschläge schon einmal vorab?

Ansonsten wollte ich heute Abend oder morgen einen Koi fangen und mir die schwarzen Punkte genauer anschauen....


----------



## Patrick K (17. Apr. 2015)

wenn das Schwarze, Laich sein sollte müsste es sich ja ,in wenigen Tagen von alleine lösen und quasi davon schwimmen , Ich drück dir die Daumen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Apr. 2015)

Versuch mal ein Bild hin zu bekommen. Vielleicht einen mal Fangen wenn möglich.


----------



## der_odo (19. Apr. 2015)

Hier maKohakuild.
morgen wollte ich sowieso einen Termin in der Tiho für Fische machen.
Der Kleine hat nun auch noch eine Beule an der Seite, die immer dicker wird
(der Kohaku mit dem roten Rücken)


----------



## der_odo (19. Apr. 2015)

Die Fotos mit dem smartphone sind ja eher bescheidend


----------

